# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  Coming soon For Alnassrah SmS

## شبكة الناصرة

Hello


Only this title coming soon for sms service from a Alnassrah SmS


Best of luck

----------


## كبرياء

*وآآو ..!*
*تطور روووعهـ ..* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..!*
*ونحن إأكيييد بالأنتظآر ..!*
*يـعطيكـ ربي الف عـآآفيه ..~*
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآء ..!*

----------


## همس الصمت

جميلة جداً هالخدمة ..
وتطور أجمل مع شبكة الناصرة ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية أخوي ..
ونحن في انتظار الخدمة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هآإيـز ،*

*مره ونآآآسه التطور :p ..*

*حركات انبسطت لمآ شفت الشسمه فوق :p ..*

*وإن شآء الله قريب نكشخ بالخدمه :d ,,*

*ننتظر :p ,*

*وو ثآآآآنكس كبيره شبكة ع الخدمة الروعه ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيـه ،*

*وإن شاء الله دوم التميز ،*

*لآعدمنآك ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------

